# Very irregular periods unsure if ovulating



## Beckybeckyboo (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi! I have been ttc for 7 months. Had various tests to no avail. Periods are very irregular so they can't test to see if I'm ovulating. Thinking of getting a fertility monitor anybody used one of those? Partner is getting tested next. Very nervous ! Also any tips on how to not get worried and stressed about the situation? Thank you xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, no tips for not getting stressed, but wanted to wish you luck  have you tried the cheaper OPKs?

The fertility monitors are good but are expensive, as are the sticks... Esp if you have long cycles, you get 20 sticks per pack so you need to do them everyday just to be sure.

Are you taking any conception vitamins? Xx


----------



## Beckybeckyboo (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi, yes I'm taking seven seas "trying for a baby" and frolic acid. Have the cheaper ones but they are very hard to read I find! They are just the cheap ones from amazon. Thank you for the good luck. X


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Becky

Have u been diagnosed with anything such like PCOS
As I have very irregular periods and have slight PCOS and last month I did
Ovulation tests I got the Super market ones and I tested positive at day ten I think it was
But Im now CD 34 and no period and a BFN Preg test later
I don't feel that the ovu sticks work for me.
Xx


----------



## Beckybeckyboo (Jul 21, 2013)

They have taken bloods but all clear no other tests until they test DH. Feel at a loss as I have no idea if I even ovulate. Heard losing weight helps is that right?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bringing your BMI down to below 30 is good for pregnancy (regardless of the controversy regarding BMI stats still show higher pregnancy in BMI under 30 and over 1.

Women with PCOS often find that OPKs don't work as they have irregular hormone levels that can cause to false surges and therefore get false positives. A better way, a lot better than temping if you have hormone irregularities, is to check your cervix. Have a look at Taking Charge of Your Fertility website, or the book is about £15 on amazon and is very good.

If you have an irregular cycle it's best to try and have sex every other day. Also, pregnacare preconception multi vits have seen higher pregnancy rates in women with irregular cycles.

Good luck x


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Becky

How irregular are your periods? 

I only ask because my cycles were never the same length twice!! That said, my cycles normally varied between 30 - 35 days. I did have the odd 28 day cycle (rare) and on the cycle I conceived my OPK wasn't properly positive until day 27 (so would have been about 41 days!!!) Nothing ever showed up as obviously abnormal on the (very few) tests done by GP. 

I used the cheap Amazon Ov tests and only used the more expensive Clearblue digital tests to confirm a positive. Like you say, the cheap tests are not always clear but they are cheap enough to test more than once a day if you feel ovulation might be close. 

Like you, I had come to the conclusion that I wasn't actually ovulating properly - but I obviously was (or at least I did)  I also preferred Seven Seas Trying for a Baby vits. The only other thing we used was Conceive Plus lubricant. On the cycle that I conceived I had been drinking alcohol and caffeine as I figured it wasn't worth depriving myself anymore - we had a very busy social calendar in January. Pretty typical really after all that time living like a saint.

Good luck xxx


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Becky

I have polycystic ovaries and very irregular periods but it was diagnosed via scan and not bloods as they show up normal. It might be worth asking your gp to refer you for a scan on your ovaries. As you approach a year ttc request a referral to fertility clinic as there are meds such as clomid and tamoxifen they can use which will regulate you. I didnt respond to clomid but tamoxifen put me on 5 week cycle as opposed to sometimes 12 weeks!! Xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I would wait til your partner has been tested, I bought an ovulation test kit and religiously pee'd on a stick for almost a year, before we got the devastating news that hubby had a zero sperm count.... I may have had plenty of surges in that time, but we were way beyond the help of an ovulation test kit!  
Sheila


----------



## MrsB25 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Becky,

I am also new to this site and in a very similar situation to you!

Since coming off birth control in sept 2012 my cycles have been all over the place! It wasnt so bad up until Jan 2013 when I went from then to Aug without a period! I had a blood test (all clear) and was also sent for an ultrasound and an internal examination (to test for pcos) but again all clear. I have been adviser to lose some weight so see if that brings my cycles down as some people can be very sensitive in terms of periods and weight, stress etc. I am doimg all I can to shift some weight in the hope that something happens.


----------

